# The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...free watch for two weeks!



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

This is about the Parnis I recently reviewed.
Ric and I have decided that this watch; now named Vasco da Parnis; should see the world. This will likely be the first Chinese world traveler.

To that end we would like to get 20 volunteers to receive Vasco and show him around your local area with lots of pictures. The pictures will then be posted here in this thread for all the world to see and enjoy 

If you would like to be a gracious host and have Vasco stay with you for a week, two weeks or whatever; please PM me with your name and mailing address.

I will compile a list with the names and addresses that will be included in the package with the watch. Each person hosting Vasco will check his/her name off the list and send it on to the next volunteer.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

I'll join in, of course! I will send the PM in a bit.
Actually, it's not the first Parnis world traveler, I was part in another Pass Around Project a year or so ago.
How dutch do you want it? Wooden shoes, tulips and Doutzen ;-)


----------



## linus1908 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Definitely we love "Doutzen"s...


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

That's a funny idea 
Maybe Vasco da Parnis could visit Montreal this summer.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Rush said:


> That's a funny idea
> Maybe Vasco da Parnis could visit Montreal this summer.


PM me with your details and we'll make it so


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Mr Martin Sir, I never realised you looked so pretty.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Ric Capucho said:


> Mr Martin Sir, I never realised you looked so pretty.
> 
> Ric


*blush*
Well, I have to admit that only the arm is mine ;-)


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Martin_B said:


> *blush*
> Well, I have to admit that only the arm is mine ;-)


Well i don't want to be rude but it would be rather nice if your arm moved out of the way?...;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

So folks, we're looking for a number of geographically dispersed location, plus a few pretty pictures and a few honest words on Vasco.

Ric


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

*The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

You can send it to me in Baltimore....oh wait...



Happy travels!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



drickster said:


> You can send it to me in Baltimore....oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy travels!


This isn't like a political convention or a stock trading thing...there is no 'conflict of interest' so you are most definitely welcome to participate!
Please send me your address...oh wait; I already have it :-d

I'm putting you on the list; like it or not and you better take some great photos ;-)


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

*The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Pawl_Buster said:


> This isn't like a political convention or a stock trading thing...there is no 'conflict of interest' so you are most definitely welcome to participate!
> Please send me your address...oh wait; I already have it :-d
> 
> I'm putting you on the list; like it or not and you better take some great photos ;-)


I travel a lot for my job, but Vasco has already been to the places I'm scheduled to go .


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



drickster said:


> You can send it to me in Baltimore....oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy travels!


Heh heh heh.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Ric Capucho said:


> Heh heh heh.


Laugh as you will...I have his address ;-)

Actually; I think it only fitting that the fellow who has unleashed this Portuguese traveler on us; that he be at least responsible for a couple of photos of the Baltimore area; even if he doesn't divert Vasco from his duly appointed rounds :-d


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

*The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Pawl_Buster said:


> Laugh as you will...I have his address ;-)
> 
> Actually; I think it only fitting that the fellow who has unleashed this Portuguese traveler on us; that he be at least responsible for a couple of photos of the Baltimore area; even if he doesn't divert Vasco from his duly appointed rounds :-d


Ask and he shall receive....

Last year there was a similar thread on the Affordables forum. I had the pleasure of getting Flud Stanley for about a month. Here are the most classic pictures, my daughter wearing him to Hon Fest....


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Perfect!

Thanks for our first installment


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

I will participate and Vasco shall visit places that will scar it's soul forever. Without actually scratching the case ofcourse.

EDIT: They will be, like, emotional scars. Think of that movie Event Horizon, that scenario.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Negakinu said:


> I will participate and Vasco shall visit places that will scar it's soul forever. Without actually scratching the case ofcourse.
> 
> EDIT: They will be, like, emotional scars. Think of that movie Event Horizon, that scenario.


Aha! Sign the Netherthingy up quickly, Peter, before he escapes.

Ric


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

all right, then, send it East!
I'll show it around Poland, I guess we didn't have a travelling watch here yet:]


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



beceen said:


> all right, then, send it East!
> I'll show it around Poland, I guess we didn't have a travelling watch here yet:]


Actually, I know central Warsaw quite well. A work thing a few years ago. A fine destination for Vasco. Contact Pawl_Buster with yer name, address, and a photo of yer girlfriend in a bikini.

Ric


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Ric Capucho said:


> Actually, I know central Warsaw quite well. A work thing a few years ago. A fine destination for Vasco. Contact Pawl_Buster with yer name, address, and a photo of yer girlfriend in a bikini.
> 
> Ric


really, what part of the city have you been to? There's a certain problem with defining "central" Warsaw, that's why I ask:]
BTW, PM sent. My wife didn't want to pose in a bikini, though:/


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Ric Capucho said:


> Aha! Sign the Netherthingy up quickly, Peter, before he escapes.
> 
> Ric


Locked and loaded


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



beceen said:


> all right, then, send it East!
> I'll show it around Poland, I guess we didn't have a travelling watch here yet:]


Vasco will be the first then


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

If you want to send it back to its origin I'd be happy to take shots in Hong Kong and possibly the mainland (of China).


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Torsten said:


> If you want to send it back to its origin I'd be happy to take shots in Hong Kong and possibly the mainland (of China).


Absolutely!
PM me your mailing address.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Cape Town, South Africa?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

The Thumb of Meesheegun? I have a couple of motorcycle tours in the planning stage for this Summer. Depending on timing Vasco could see some really scenic country. I'll PM you toot sweet.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Our list got off to a good start but the enthusiasm since has been sort of underwhelming :-(


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Pawl_Buster said:


> Our list got off to a good start but the enthusiasm since has been sort of underwhelming :-(


Change the title to 'Free watch'....and in the topic ...'for two weeks' 
Might help drawing attention to the topic. If there's a giveaway people pop up from everywhere


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Negakinu said:


> I will participate and Vasco shall visit places that will scar it's soul forever. Without actually scratching the case ofcourse.
> 
> EDIT: They will be, like, emotional scars. Think of that movie Event Horizon, that scenario.


Sounds interesting. Thought I'd know Rotterdam quite a bit.
Can we team up? Rotterdam is just around the corner for me.

Chip.


----------



## Kosmoooo (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

hello, i lived in Montreal

here the place i will go the next 2 months

Chicago, Memphis, Vancouver, eastern part of Canada and Costa Rica.

I do Kitesurfing, karting, skiing etc..

Cheers

Kosmoooo


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Kosmoooo said:


> hello, i lived in Montreal
> 
> here the place i will go the next 2 months
> 
> ...


PM me with your mailing address and I will put you on the list


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Aha! Another deserving victim, erm, I mean recipient.

Ric


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

If there's still room on the list I'd love to show the world traveler around San Diego, California, USA. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dasmi said:


> If there's still room on the list I'd love to show the world traveler around San Diego, California, USA.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


A PM to Pawl_Buster with your name and address will do the trick.

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Ric Capucho said:


> A PM to Pawl_Buster with your name and address will do the trick.
> 
> Ric


He's in!

We now have 10 folks itching to show Vasco a good time so I'm going to get him moving.

If anyone else wants to host Vasco; just let me know via PM with your address and I will add you to the list 

Peter


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Cool, I'll eagerly await his arrival


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Vasco is in the air!

These will be his ports of call:

1. Daboyder
2. coldCellar
3. MikeyT
4. gunnersfan16
5. dasmi
6. torsten
7. kabal_za
8. beceen
9. Negakinu
10. Martin_B

I've tried to minimize the travel and postage costs but if any of the hosts can save a bit by changing the route; then by all means do so.
Everyone enjoy your time with Vasco and take lots of pics...then post them to this thread


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Indeed. No pictures, then it didn't happen. 

Ric


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

awesome stuff. I have cleared the spare bedroom for him


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

kabal_za said:


> awesome stuff. I have cleared the spare bedroom for him


Wow! I wish I had shipped myself ;-)

Vasco is a cool watch and as I can atest; a good guest


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

How about sending Vasco to stay with me at the end of this rainbow?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Sure; send me a PM with your mailing address and I'll have you added to the list


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Do leprechauns have mailing addresses? Ric


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Stoked! Or, as we say in Rotterdam: Siked!


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Señor Vasco has arrived. I'm honoured to be on the top of the list. He spent the afternoon at our gallery posing with some portraits of famous people and working with an artist. I'll post some photos later, from home.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

This is what greeted me upon my return from the dog park.







I took the package to the art gallery with me and opened it there. A familiar watch greeted me; I have a Parnis with the same case and an ST5 auto inside, presently undergoing modification to have a Hebrew dial.We went outside to pose under our Patron, Bob Dylan, Times, they are a changin'.







Then inside to rub shoulders with royalty, young Queen Elizabeth, hem, hem hem...







Emerging Beauty. Sr. Vasco identifies with her.







The rare and powerful White Raven







Old Man Chaos, who incidentally, was inspired by me.







Vasco didn't just look at art, he took part in making some too, on the wrist of one of our group.







He tried his hand at making music too, on a box dulcimer made by, yours truely.







And critiqued one of my early works, The Landing of the Second Ark







Checking out the price of an original piece by Glen Ronald.







Look into my eyes....Buy Art, Buy Art







Vasco, meet Yorick, a man of infinite jest.







And back outside for a look at a mural across the street.







In the next couple of days, we will look for some statuary to pose with.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG!!!!!

If this is a portend of what we can expect of Vasco's travels...we are in for a fantastic treat!

As I'm sure that everyone watching this thread/journey is wondering...how much more fantastic can it get???

You, Sir have set the bar fairly high.

But fear not future hosts; there are more facets to the journey than fantastic art. Every one of you hosts can and should strive to provide Vasco with brain exhilarating exposes of your charming environs.

Folks; we are off to an excellent start!!!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Really great post, and really great fun. Is there a website somewhere that shows us the art en masse?

Ric


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> Really great post, and really great fun. Is there a website somewhere that shows us the art en masse?
> 
> Ric


The Studio itself doesn't have a web page yet, but our principal artist, Glen Ronald, shows all on instagram.
[email protected] ("The Chaos Whisperer") 's Instagram photos | Webstagram - the best Instagram viewer
He has an Etsy shop where prints are for sale.

Also look for Birchandgrey on etsy to see some work by another of our crew Dale Shippit, who works with reclaimed wood.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

I hate to say it publicly, but Edmonton is not a very beautiful city at this time of year. The trees are bare, the snow is dirty and the streets are just plain ugly. Oh that it were summertime, that's when our city shines. In addition to being home to North America's largest urban forest and largest continuous park, we are host ot a large number of excellent festivals, but alas, all that beauty and fun are still a couple of months away. Sr. Vasco will be departing Edmonton for his next stop on the journey. I enjoyed having him and showing him som art, and I wish him safe travels. For now, here's a few parting shots of the Avenue.
Everybody's bucket list








what better place to have a meal for a Portagee?









these posters are everywhere these days, who would have thought a group of dope heads capable of such initiative?









This is kinda weird because Edmonton is not really a baseball city but on the corner of a very busy intersection is this giant baseball bat. It's mounted on a swivel so a person can sit on the bottom of the bat and spin around.









The guys on the light standards are metal baseball players, diving for a hail Mary catch. These kind of athletic figures grace all the light standards along the avenue from the hockey arena to the technical university, NAIT. About twenty five blocks.








there is a variety of themes

























Vasco will say a prayer to Saint Christopher for a safe Journey and then on his way.


----------



## Ruslex (Mar 8, 2013)

This is a neat idea!

If at all possible, I'd love to show Vasco da Parnis around La Florida.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Ruslex said:


> This is a neat idea!
> 
> If at all possible, I'd love to show Vasco da Parnis around La Florida.


Send me a PM with your mailing address and I will try and have you added to the list which is traveling with Vasco


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey,

It's a great pleasure to see the photos of Vasco in different parts of Edmonton. And Edmonton still has a ways to go (downwards) before it can match the depths of my home town, Manchester. Of course it's *my* home town, therefore I love it to bits.

I especially love the graffiti which is of a better class than the scrawls yer get in Europe. Even the vandals in Canuck are better educated.

Go Vasco, go!

Ric


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hey,
> 
> It's a great pleasure to see the photos of Vasco in different parts of Edmonton. And Edmonton still has a ways to go (downwards) before it can match the depths of my home town, Manchester. Of course it's *my* home town, therefore I love it to bits.
> 
> ...


The graffiti is a chalkboard put out for passers by to add what they will, so not really vandalism. Although there extst a few gifter graffiti artists, most are of the vandal category and the idiocy is universal. We have an ongoing battle with taggers. Businesses and home owners are warned by the city to remediate graffiti or pay a fine. I once spray painted some thing or another behind my garage and got some overspray on the garage wall. Rather than leaving an ugly blob of paint on the wall, I embellished it a bit and made a caraciture self portrait. The city issued a warning and i had to cover my portrait with grey paint to match the stucco. Bylaw enforcement refused to allow that it was art and that I did it myself.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

I think I'll keep Vasco for another day. I have a special relative of his ready to pick up from the mod shop. The two of them will be good subject matter for a photo op. 
More to follow.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

I kept Vasco another day so I could pose him with a specially modded relative of his. The Parnis 43mm white dial with 2551 movement. Meet Vasco's cousin, whom I decided to name Kaifeng after the Jews who settled in the Northern Song Dynasty city of the same name in the fifth century. The Hebrew dial came from a poorly made copy of a Molnija Hebrew pocket watch. The dial needed to have about 1mm removed from its outer edge in order to fit into the Parnis case. Other than that it was a pretty simple operation, thanks to Edmonton Watchmaker Simone Atkinson, proprietor of Hour Haus.










Look for a more detailed description of the modification in a separate thread either here or on f71.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

You can send it to this Portuguese in Toronto! I'd show it around the Portugal Day celebrations here if I could have it for the first two weeks in June.

I could always let it meet it's brother (in PVD):









PS. I've been lucky enough to particiapte in one of these before - See Blue Whale here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689.html


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

I would be happy to get you on the list but at this point it will be impossible to predict where Vasco will be at that time. Send me a PM if you're still interested


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Vasco is on his way to the 'Burbs of our Ottawa. I'd like to see him with that funky spider thing outside the National Gallery. If it is still there that is.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

I'm enjoying reading Sir Vasco's travels.
For a similar global watch journey with a Russian flavour, see here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/travelling-vostok-who-wants-798210.html








Bon voyage, Sir V!


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Sadly that Russian was severely injured and is en eroute for repairs. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Daboryder said:


> Vasco is on his way to the 'Burbs of our Ottawa. I'd like to see him with that funky spider thing outside the National Gallery. If it is still there that is.


Probably stalked off after eating all those people.

Ric


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Ric Capucho said:


> Probably stalked off after eating all those people.
> 
> Ric


Either that, or it got scared away by this Dalhi that is displayed on the outside of the National Gallery?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Tell you what, there are some creepy pics. he did


----------



## Ruslex (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Do I see a nipple?


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Ruslex said:


> Do I see a nipple?


You do indeed. I see a commentary on the tumultuous relationship between the people and the publicly funded social system that supports them. We grasp that public tit and won't let go even though we are being crushed under the heel of the impossibly ponderous beaurocracy that is supposed to feed us.

At the same time, you have to love a country whose government mocks itself so openly. This painting was displayed at our National Art Gallery.


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Vasco has arrived in the Nation's Capital! I will definitely pose him near the Maman, and other sights around town. He is still in working order, but showing some signs of travel. See next post ...



Daboryder said:


> Vasco is on his way to the 'Burbs of our Ottawa. I'd like to see him with that funky spider thing outside the National Gallery. If it is still there that is.


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Losing his grip!*









Alas, this is what I saw when I unboxed the Vasco after his arrival yesterday. The winder weight seems to have slid somewhat off the central hub. It still spins, and still keeps the watch wound to a full reserve though.

Also, the seconds dial seems to get stuck frequently at the 30-40 sec position. Does not seem to affect the time keeping fortunately. I noticed in several of the Edmonton pics that the the seconds were stuck there as well.

I will show the Vasco around the city over the next few weeks. I hope he makes it to the end of the journey!

Thanks again to the OP for the loan of the watch. I may have to get a Parnis of my own.

John


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing his grip!*



coldCellar said:


> View attachment 1059819
> 
> 
> Alas, this is what I saw when I unboxed the Vasco after his arrival yesterday. The winder weight seems to have slid somewhat off the central hub. It still spins, and still keeps the watch wound to a full reserve though.
> ...


oh this is sad


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Losing his grip!*

This makes me feel so bad. I handled Vasco with a great deal of care. I nearly dropped it once, but I caught it before it hit the floor. Everything looked ok when I packed the watch up to send to Ottawa but I didn't really pay close attention to the second hand. I hand wound it to full power just before packaging but I didn't look at the back. 
If you want to send it back to me, I'll take it to Simone, I'm sure she will repair the damage for a very reasonable price.

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Losing his grip!*

I'm wondering if those pesky Canuck mail people might have dropped poor Vasco off their horse? Looks to me like a battle with gravity has been lost.

Ric


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Losing his grip!*

No worries. I'm sure it wasn't your fault. Blame the flunkies at Canada Post.

Here are some shots of Vaso at his first Ottawa BBQ. Some nice drums on the barbie, and a fine beer-garita for the cook. Also, the cat wanted in on the action.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Losing his grip!*

That looks like a very nice Weber gas grill. Glad to see the Canadian weather's currently better than around here.

Vasco's a fine looking watch, isn't it? Something about the blue and white dial.

Ric


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Losing his grip!*

You have a keen eye for the Webers, sir! Truly the best gas grill I have owned.

And a fine looking watch indeed. The cream dial, the steel sub-dials, the raised blue metallic numbers with kind of an art-deco font. It all comes together nicely. Knowing the reputation of Parnis, however, I'm sure that this is a copy, sorry, homage, of a classic watch from a true design house.

Anyone know the original watch?

John
stop #2


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing his grip!*



coldCellar said:


> You have a keen eye for the Webers, sir! Truly the best gas grill I have owned.
> 
> And a fine looking watch indeed. The cream dial, the steel sub-dials, the raised blue metallic numbers with kind of an art-deco font. It all comes together nicely. Knowing the reputation of Parnis, however, I'm sure that this is a copy, sorry, homage, of a classic watch from a true design house.
> 
> ...


This is what it is aspiring to be. (And that's why I bought it, to see how I liked that style on my wrist.)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Vasco At the Farm*

It was a beautiful spring Sunday in Canada's capital. We are also blessed with a fine assortment of national attractions and research institutions, one of which is the Canadian Agricultural Museum and Central Experimental Farm. There's a lot of farm science and research being done, but for the kids, spring is all about the new babies. So me and family headed out to the farm (which is inside the city limits, a little bit south of downtown Ottawa).

I'm sure this was the first time any of these animals had seen a Parnis 

This little guy's breed is called the Arcott, for Agriculture Reseach of Canada - Ottawa. It was specially bred in a selective cross breeding program to produce a litter every 8 months, instead of every year, to have a litter of 3-4 instead of 2-3, and to better tolerate the colder season.

































These two had no idea what an udderly amazing watch was behind them.








Apparently took this at the crack of noon. I was hungry for a burger ...


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Machine vs Machine*

Also at the Farm was the Agricultural Museum. They have an extensive bee & honey section, and lots of old Canadian tractors.









These guys were behind glass, thankfully. This display is inside the large barn above, but the bees have a tunnel to the outside, where they pollinate the experimental crops at the farm.








This is a working scale model of a steam tractor. Probably more complex that your average Parnis movement.








Antique tractors. They have a simulator here where kids can feel the difference between a tractor with steel wheels, and a more modern one with rubber tires. I bet the Parnis would not last too many acres on the wrist of the farmer driving this.








Another old mechanical marvel. While the French and Swiss were perfecting watch-making, Canadians were trying to grow more food!


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Vasco At the Farm*



coldCellar said:


> Apparently took this at the crack of noon. I was hungry for a burger ...
> View attachment 1066576


This Gal looks like she is a bit startled by the lunch reference. "Moo, eat more Chicken."


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Vasco At the Farm*



coldCellar said:


> These two had no idea what an udderly amazing watch was behind them.
> View attachment 1066575


Something about this picture just looks wrong. I hope that Portuguese didn't meet the inside of that meat.


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Vasco Up the Mississippi*

(not that Mississippi!)

A few weeks ago the family and I went to Carleton Place, a small town a short drive from Ottawa. We had a great time near a park by the Mississippi River, which flows through Mississippi Lake, which ultimately ends up in the Ottawa River.

































And of course, Canada Geese.


----------



## coldCellar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*

Just across the Ottawa River from downtown Ottawa (and the Parliament Buildings) is the Canadian Museum of Civilization. Also across the river is another city and another province, Gatineau, Quebec. The museum's architect is Douglas Cardinal, who is noted for his building designs that have almost no straight walls.









In the Great Hall









The Parliament Buildings sit on Parliament Hill overlooking the Ottawa River. The museum is on the Quebec side.

























Props to the future hosts in The Netherlands - it is also the tulip festival now in Ottawa, although due to some uncooperative spring weather, most of the (one million) bulbs have yet to bloom. However, this pot in front of the museum was in bloom!

Backstory: during WWII the pregnant Queen of the Netherlands took refuge in Canada, and gave birth the princess in Ottawa. The birthing room in the hospital was deemed 'Dutch soil' by a special act of parliament, so the sovereign could be born 'in Holland'. As gratitude to Canada and Ottawa The Netherlands has sent several thousand tulip bulbs to Ottawa every year since. This has grown into one of the largest tourist festivals in the region.









Almost gobbled up by the Haida sculpture









Vasco meets his ancestor









Vasco meets a distant relative


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*

Excellent photos!

I sure hope Vasco appreciates the view of the back side of Harper's Palace ;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*



coldCellar said:


> Backstory: during WWII the pregnant Queen of the Netherlands took refuge in Canada, and gave birth the princess in Ottawa. The birthing room in the hospital was deemed 'Dutch soil' by a special act of parliament, so the sovereign could be born 'in Holland'. As gratitude to Canada and Ottawa The Netherlands has sent several thousand tulip bulbs to Ottawa every year since. This has grown into one of the largest tourist festivals in the region.


Every now and again I read something new that makes me catch my breath. You see? Human beings are capable of the best (as well as sometimes the worst).

Canucks, I salute you.

Ric


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*



Ric Capucho said:


> Every now and again I read something new that makes me catch my breath. You see? Human beings are capable of the best (as well as sometimes the worst).
> 
> Canucks, I salute you.
> 
> Ric


Many of the original tulips were propagated and given to school children across the country. There are still some blooming every spring in different locations. A woman in Calgary uses hers to raise funds for the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halifax_Explosion
Another heartwarming story about Canada and , in this instance, desperately needed help from the people of Boston. In December of 1917 the largest man made non nuclear explosion in history occurred in Halifax harbour when a freighter collided with a munitions ship. The crew of the munitions ship knew what was about to happen and they abandoned her. The ship drifted into the inner harbour, on fire, and hundreds of the local citizenry gathered to watch the spectacle. Hundreds of tons of toluene, TNT, picric acid and gun cotton went kaboom, leveling much of the city and practically emptying Bedford Basin and causing tremendous loss of life. Mere hours later, the worst blizzard in a hundred years struck Halifax, adding to the misery. The people of Boston responded with trainloads of rescue workers, medical aid, and windows. Nearly every window in Halifax and Dartmouth was broken and there was no glass to be had locally. If not for the help from the Bostonians, the loss of life would have been far worse. I rember seeing a grave in a cemetery in Halifax with the names of a father and ten of his children, there wasn't enough of their remains to bury individually. His pregnant wife and his youngest child survived and were dug out of the rubble some days later.
To show their gratitude to Boston, every year a specially selected and carefully tended Christmas tree is felled in Nova Scotia and sent to Boston where it is erected and decorated in the Boston Commons. Apparently it's a huge honour to be selected to donate a tree.

*footnote. The people of Halifax sent a tree to Boston in 1918 but it didn't become an annual tradition until 1971 when a group of tree farmers in nearby Lunenburg started donating a tree every year.

It wasn't just Boston who added relief to Halifax, England donated a million dollars and the King, George V, I think, personally donated $600 000. Many other countries sent money and relief supplies as well. This was three years into WWI mind you, so it was even more incredible.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*

Vasco arrived here today. I shall show him around the Thumb over the next week or two, not that there is a lot to see here. Here, he's on my porch rail, aka my photography studio.



In the distance is one of the hundred or so wind generators built in the area in the last few years.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*



MikeyT said:


> Vasco arrived here today. I shall show him around the Thumb over the next week or two, not that there is a lot to see here. Here, he's on my porch rail, aka my photography studio.
> 
> 
> 
> In the distance is one of the hundred or so wind generators built in the area in the last few years.


Hey Mikey,
You have already introduced Vasco to a real 'PR' device!
I'm sure you will be able to capture a few more pics that Vasco can share with us. He is easily impressed; being the bastard child of a replica and a non brand ;-)
He is already showing up the 'uppity-ups' with his travels and the impressions he leaves behind 

Enjoy your time with him...I sure did


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*

I don't know anything about the Thumb so really looking forward to the photos.

Wind turbines are popping up like mushrooms in the night everywhere, these days. On the one hand we could do without looking at 'em. On the other hand, we're gonna look daft in a few decades without electricity.

Ah well.

Ric


----------



## Miguelcarmor (Apr 12, 2013)

It's only fair that this nice watch come and stay in Portugal for one or two weeks. If possible I would like to offer as a volunteer for this watch trip. I can't promise pictures at Vasco da Gama museum but I can promise lots of photos from the north of Portugal 

Miguel



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Vasco and I met a few friends for breakfast this morning,



on our way to a Blessing of the Bikes.



My bike and the officiant are hidden in the rear.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My apologies for the delay in posting. Part of that was an apparently minor hickup in Vasco's behavior. He has developed an idiosyncrasy in that he wants to sleep when laid dial up. Otherwise he runs just fine. By the way, I am neither a writer nor a photographer. You have been warned.

The Thumb is primarily an agricultural area.









Flatter than piddle on a plate.

With a little bit of industry mixed in.









From sugar beets.



There are a few scenic vistas, especially if you like large puddles of water. And near-vacant beaches.









A little bit of history, some serious, some not so.









A lunch stop on a Sunday ride.







No, this was not the Leroy Burger. This is the Single. It is an eight ounce beef patty plus the works. The Leroy is 18 ounces. This is a typical farm-town bar and grill.



And back on the road.













On my way home, I stopped at Lefty's



for one of the house specialties, deep-fried dill pickles.



Vasco was so shocked, he jumped right off my wrist.



Vasco has gone now, and I miss him, but I knew when he arrived that he'd not be here long. He's on his way to Texas now, to stay with gunnersfan16 for a while. Adeus, Vasco, adeus. May you travel well.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pictorial essay Mikey. Having lived in Ontario and sailed extensively around Georgian Bay along with many car trips along the coast from Point Bruce down to Windsor; I can say your pictures accurately depict the area. I enjoyed your food stops and reminisced about all the quaint beaneries I had the good luck to visit during my times in your part of the word 
Vasco is lucky to have been shown around and been given the chance to experience simple honest living.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

A truly beautiful area. Stunning.

Ric


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

What fun to see parts of the US I never knew to be so beautiful. Thanks for your report :-!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> What fun to see parts of the US I never knew to be so beautiful. Thanks for your report :-!


And flat, so the cloggies will appreciate it. 

Ric


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

My home state of Michigan! joy!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Excellent thread and photos, keeping an eye on this along with the Vlad thread. Great to see all these places around the world :-!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Folks,
It's been a while since we've heard from Vasco's latest host.
Did he get sick; did he die; or has he just found a new home that he doesn't want to leave?

Sure would be nice to get an update...and a .... load of pictures of his current visitation ;-)


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

And he still hasn't made it out of North America...



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

And he still hasn't made it out of North America...

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

scottjc said:


> And he still hasn't made it out of North America...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


To be fair chap:

a) There are a lot of 'em on here.

b) It is a big place.

c) I just read through this whole thread and it was an enjoyable and educational experience.

d) As a nation their reputation for geography isn't overwhelming ("War is god's way of teaching Americans geography" Ambrose Bierce etc) but I am sure at some point someone will put it on something that can take advantage of a Westerly.

For the moment though it is a bit like the "World Series" - an all American affair - but thoroughly entertaining with it.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Vasco getting Civilized in Gatineau*



coldCellar said:


> Props to the future hosts in The Netherlands - it is also the tulip festival now in Ottawa, although due to some uncooperative spring weather, most of the (one million) bulbs have yet to bloom. However, this pot in front of the museum was in bloom!


Even though I've got one (the Parnis), I'd like to take you up on the offer and show the really big tulip fields of The Netherlands! And I might throw in some windmills (the wooden ones) and an odd wooden shoe 

Plus a nice sightseeing tour of Amsterdam of course.

Will be half a year before the fields will be in bloom, but who knows where Vasco will be by then


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Just checking in to see where Vasco is.
Has he expired or become an utter embarrassment to his current host? If that's the case; send him back to ground zero and we'll repair/chastise him then get him back on the road.

Hopefully; he hasn't fallen into a vortex like so many other world travelers; that would truly be unfortunate :-(


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Last I heard it's on it's way to gunnersfan16 in Texas...


----------



## JexBrah (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Martin_B said:


>


Does anybody know which Parnis this is? Really like the look of it.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Vasco, oh Vasco, oh where art thou Vasco? I have a wrist prepared for thee!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



JexBrah said:


> Does anybody know which Parnis this is? Really like the look of it.


Go to http://www.man bushijie.com/productshow-172-2.html (remove space in URL) to find one. There are multiple sellers, this is just an example. BTW, if you create an account, the pirce will drop from $125 to 88 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



Martin_B said:


> Last I heard it's on it's way to gunnersfan16 in Texas...


I mailed it to him in late June. He received it on the 28th.

You entered: 9505510983493177393937*Status: Delivered
Your item was delivered at 1:32 pm on June 28, 2013 in HOUSTON, TX 77042. 
*
Maybe? I should have contacted him before I mailed it, in order to verify that he still wanted to help Vasco see the world. I hope Vasco soon resurfaces. After all, he may drown if down for too long. There's not much WR there.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



MikeyT said:


> I mailed it to him in late June. He received it on the 28th.
> 
> *You entered: 9505510983493177393937*
> 
> ...


In case it really disappears, I will donate a Parnis to continue the journey. I do have an identical model, but that is the only Parnis I ever received which has turned out to be problematic, as it stops every now and then.



Regards,

Martin


----------



## danilko1 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

This was getting exciting. However it seems that Vasco, was starting to form a split personality. I am sorry that it's vanished. Has gunnersfan16 posted on the forums since June 28th?

@Martin_B, if you could donate a replica, as you pointed out, to continue the journey, that would be awesome, as I am interested in seeing the rest of the voyage. It could be called the Vasco Stand In.

I was in the UK, Poland and Ukraine, this summer, and there's some very important history for Vasco to see. It could have gone to Krakow even. Anyway, still hoping for the best.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



danilko1 said:


> This was getting exciting. However it seems that Vasco, was starting to form a split personality. I am sorry that it's vanished. Has gunnersfan16 posted on the forums since June 28th?
> 
> @Martin_B, if you could donate a replica, as you pointed out, to continue the journey, that would be awesome, as I am interested in seeing the rest of the voyage. It could be called the Vasco Stand In.
> 
> I was in the UK, Poland and Ukraine, this summer, and there's some very important history for Vasco to see. It could have gone to Krakow even. Anyway, still hoping for the best.


I sent a PM to gunnerfan16 today but noticed that his profile says he is in New Orleans and not at the address in Texas he gave me. Perhaps he moved and the mail never got forwarded?
Waiting for a reply.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Pawl, If you like I can send you my Parnis PR, but it would need a check-up as it stops every now and then.



Regards,

Martin


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got a Parnis Portuguese that I don't use because the rotor keeps falling off.
Easy fix for someone with a loupe if they would like to fix it so Vasco can keep going


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Wdave said:


> I've got a Parnis Portuguese that I don't use because the rotor keeps falling off.
> Easy fix for someone with a loupe if they would like to fix it so Vasco can keep going


That is a very generous offer!

If you send it to me; I will repair it and we can keep it as a backup in case the next one gets lost or we could start it in circulation in parallel so that those wanting to host Vasco would get to meet him a lot sooner.
I have the list of hosts and can split the locations so everybody doesn't have to wait for the other one to exit North America.

Send me a PM if you think this is a good idea.


----------



## danilko1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> That is a very generous offer!
> 
> If you send it to me; I will repair it and we can keep it as a backup in case the next one gets lost or we could start it in circulation in parallel so that those wanting to host Vasco would get to meet him a lot sooner.
> I have the list of hosts and can split the locations so everybody doesn't have to wait for the other one to exit North America.
> ...


Love it!

Thats a great idea, like Voyager 1 and Voyager 2... Vasco 1 and Vasco 2...


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't have a Portuguese to contribute but would be happy to show Vasco around Canada!


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

My travelling watch, Flud Stanley went missing for nearly six months and then suddenly reappeared. During the time it was AWOL, a mystery benefactor sent me a replacement identical to the original. Now I have two Flud Stanley projects on the go. Stanley the Elder, the original is somewhere around Halifax and has not been heard of for some time but I know where he is and with whom he is staying. He enjoyed a trip around the US, including Hawaii, and Canada. Stanley Too, the stand in who has earned his own passport, is currently in the UK on an extended tour visiting several of our British friends after a visit to India. 

It is very likely that Sr Vasco will reappear.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Daboryder said:


> My travelling watch, Flud Stanley went missing for nearly six months and then suddenly reappeared. During the time it was AWOL, a mystery benefactor sent me a replacement identical to the original. Now I have two Flud Stanley projects on the go. Stanley the Elder, the original is somewhere around Halifax and has not been heard of for some time but I know where he is and with whom he is staying. He enjoyed a trip around the US, including Hawaii, and Canada. Stanley Too, the stand in who has earned his own passport, is currently in the UK on an extended tour visiting several of our British friends after a visit to India.
> 
> It is very likely that Sr Vasco will reappear.


Let's hope so as I haven't gotten a response to PMs from the last know mailing addressee.


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Daboryder said:


> My travelling watch, Flud Stanley went missing for nearly six months and then suddenly reappeared. During the time it was AWOL, a mystery benefactor sent me a replacement identical to the original. Now I have two Flud Stanley projects on the go. Stanley the Elder, the original is somewhere around Halifax and has not been heard of for some time but I know where he is and with whom he is staying. He enjoyed a trip around the US, including Hawaii, and Canada. Stanley Too, the stand in who has earned his own passport, is currently in the UK on an extended tour visiting several of our British friends after a visit to India.
> 
> It is very likely that Sr Vasco will reappear.


Man, I'm a jinx! I think I sent Stanly to Hawaii where he disappeared and Vasco started at my house!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

drickster said:


> Man, I'm a jinx! I think I sent Stanly to Hawaii where he disappeared and Vasco started at my house!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Let me ease your mind. Stan actually went from Hawaii to San Fransisco. The person who received him there was sent away and out of touch for some months. As soon as he came back, he apologized for the long silence and sent the watch straight to me. In the meantime I got another Stan so somewhere along the way, Stan was touched by some good luck.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Any updates on poor Vasco?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

drickster said:


> Any updates on poor Vasco?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Sad to say but somebody just wanted a free watch :-(
Vasco was taken hostage and the watchnapper forgot to send a ransom note :-s:-|


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Sad to say but somebody just wanted a free watch :-(
> Vasco was taken hostage and the watchnapper forgot to send a ransom note :-s:-|


That sucks! Thanks for the update.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a bugger Vasco disappeared, I was just about to offer to give him a tour of South Africa, assuming it hasn't been done (Haven't got through all the pages yet).

There is some epically beautiful scenery here in the Eastern Cape/Transkei area he would have loved to see from my Helicopter I'm sure


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> It's a bugger Vasco disappeared, I was just about to offer to give him a tour of South Africa, assuming it hasn't been done (Haven't got through all the pages yet).
> 
> There is some epically beautiful scenery here in the Eastern Cape/Transkei area he would have loved to see from my Helicopter I'm sure


It is truly a shame because Vasco never even got to finish his North American tour before getting waylaid by scoundrels :-(
I know he would have loved a chopper ride :-!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Pawl_Buster said:


> It is truly a shame because Vasco never even got to finish his North American tour before getting waylaid by scoundrels :-(
> I know he would have loved a chopper ride :-!


That's terrible :-(, it really is a pity that some people would ruin things as awesome as these "around the world" things.

Unfortunately such is the problem with using something like a watch.

There's an aviation forum I frequent that has the same idea but they used a teddy bear and it's going well, he's seen most of the world. Not much of the original teddy bear is left as he's been fixed up so many times though haha.

I've always wanted to get in on something like this. Oh well maybe the next one I find will be the one :-d


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> That's terrible :-(, it really is a pity that some people would ruin things as awesome as these "around the world" things.
> 
> Unfortunately such is the problem with using something like a watch.
> 
> ...


The watch thing has been done successfully several times and on different forums. The ones that made it all the way collected awesome pictures, stories and even companions along the way. I've been involved in three that made it and three that ended in this sort of tragedy. The stupid thing is that none of the watches had any real monetary value so it says a lot about the watchnappers themselves.

When I get a really nice ZuanShi put together, I'm going to send it/him/her around the world. I'm guessing that none of the scammers will want to abscond with a cheap Chinese watch ;-)


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Pawl_Buster said:


> The watch thing has been done successfully several times and on different forums. The ones that made it all the way collected awesome pictures, stories and even companions along the way. I've been involved in three that made it and three that ended in this sort of tragedy. The stupid thing is that none of the watches had any real monetary value so it says a lot about the watchnappers themselves.
> 
> When I get a really nice ZuanShi put together, I'm going to send it/him/her around the world. I'm guessing that none of the scammers will want to abscond with a cheap Chinese watch ;-)


Yeah I'll never understand the thought pattern behind it, is a watch in the Parnis price range really worth destroying this awesome type of community event? No offense to Vasco, Parnis or affordables (Considering F71 is my home forum haha)

Maybe the guy only got to the "Free watch" part and forgot to read on? :-d

Well when you get the ZuanShi christened with a worthy name, all grown up and ready to leave the nest I'll be sure to join in and give him a taste of flying in the 'Ol whirlybird wherever I am in the world at the time :-!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> Yeah I'll never understand the thought pattern behind it, is a watch in the Parnis price range really worth destroying this awesome type of community event? No offense to Vasco, Parnis or affordables (Considering F71 is my home forum haha)
> 
> Maybe the guy only got to the "Free watch" part and forgot to read on? :-d
> 
> Well when you get the ZuanShi christened with a worthy name, all grown up and ready to leave the nest I'll be sure to join in and give him a taste of flying in the 'Ol whirlybird wherever I am in the world at the time :-!


Maybe I should put you at #1 on the tour!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Maybe I should put you at #1 on the tour!


For sure, let me know when its happening


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Put me on the list, too, Peter. I'll try not to send it to a deadbeat this time....


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

MikeyT said:


> Put me on the list, too, Peter. I'll try not to send it to a deadbeat this time....


It wasn't your fault; we didn't know the guy was a scammer :-(


----------



## Ruslex (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh no, I can't believe someone stole Vasco!


----------



## secdwatch (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

It's funny.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



secdwatch said:


> It's funny.


Agree!


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*



secdwatch said:


> It's funny.


Agree!


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: The World Travels of Vasco da Parnis...*

Nice bump dude. :/


----------

